# February 9, 1964



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

55 years ago,... Aaarrgh!! ... I was in Grade 8 at the time. And you wonder why I wanted a guitar and amp the following Christmas.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Don't forget the 16th and 23rd, where we were "twice entertained by them".

I had already seen them in November, I think, on the Jack Paar Show, where he introduced footage of them as the latest craze in England. Those of us who had some preview waited for that first Sullivan appearance with baited breath.

As always, I put in a plug for the wonderful Bob Zemeckis comedy film "I Wanna Hold Your Hand" ( I Wanna Hold Your Hand (1978) - IMDb ), that revolves around a bunch of New Jersey teenagers trying to get into the Sullivan show to see that first appearance. Don't know if it's on Netflix, but when the opportunity comes up to see it, take advantage of it.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I saw them live, twice, in 1965 and 1966, at Maple Leaf Garden. The show outside the first one was a circus. We'd shout Rolling Stones and crowds of really enraged teenybopper girls would go after us.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

You lucky bastard. Never saw them.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Yeah @Robert1950 thats awesome. Pretty special memories I bet.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I like to say to people, I have seen Rolling Stones 3x and the Beatles,.... twice.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

Yup, the Beatles, Rolling Stones and any Brit band kicked up sales of guitar a little. My mom called me inside from playing road hockey 'just' to see The Beatles perform on Ed's show. Guess what I received the following Christmas?
Maybe I didn't see The Beatles and Rolling Stones live - I did see Led Zeppelin at The Rock Pile in '69!


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

They are the reason i picked up the guitar. Cant imagine a world without the Beatles.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

I first heard about a band called The Beatles from the new girl in grade 6, 1962. She had just emigrated from England and she was going on and on about them. My friends and I thought 'Beatles' was a stupid name.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

64 I was in grade 3 or something and didn’t give a rats about the beatles. In grade 5 I was given a classical guitar and took lessons on that for awhile. A few years later I heard Hendrix and that was a game changer. Never got the Beatles, always seemed like middle of the road pop music to me.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

I watched it. My brother was holding the rabbit ears in just the right spot so we could see the picture on the TV set.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I think it was in 1964 that they found out the truth - if you have enough money (and they did by then) you can in fact "buy me love".


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

ed2000 said:


> Yup, the Beatles, Rolling Stones and any Brit band kicked up sales of guitar a little. My mom called me inside from playing road hockey 'just' to see The Beatles perform on Ed's show. Guess what I received the following Christmas?
> Maybe I didn't see The Beatles and Rolling Stones live - I did see Led Zeppelin at The Rock Pile in '69!


I know its a few moons ago BUT I too went to the Rock Pile way back then to see Zeppelin BUT they didnt show and all we got was Lighthouse who did a short set
and then cam back on stage and jammed for an hour....
Something to be said for the good old days.
G.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

OK ....a serious challenge for the members in this forum....

If you had to choose only one event to attend ...which would it be ?

Event 1 ....
1966 Beatles concert at Maple Leaf Gardens...I think they played a 35 minute set.

Event 2 ...
* Atlantic City Pop Festival*
August 1,2 & 3 .... 1969 ( I think this was a few months before Woodstock. )
Here is the lineup and a link to some more info.








 Atlantic City Pop Festival August 1,2 & 3 1969

please play by the rules and choose only one....
Looking forward to seeing your response.
G.
ps: if you are asking yourself THE question....the answer is yes.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

GTmaker said:


> OK ....a serious challenge for the members in this forum....
> 
> If you had to choose only one event to attend ...which would it be ?
> 
> ...


Easy---Atlantic City --why?
BB King mostly.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2019)

GTmaker said:


> OK ....a serious challenge for the members in this forum....
> 
> If you had to choose only one event to attend ...which would it be ?


I'm with zontar.
Atlantic City.
It's like choosing between a carrot and a buffet.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Hard to imagine that any of the sets from the bands at the AC festival would have been longer than what the Beatles played, but at least you would have been able to hear them.

It was 2 weeks before Woodstock.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

AC for sure. I'm a blues guy. JW, Butterfield, BB in his prime...


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

GTmaker said:


> OK ....a serious challenge for the members in this forum....
> 
> If you had to choose only one event to attend ...which would it be ?
> 
> ...


No contest; Atlantic City by a country mile. Nothing against the Beatles, but come on.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2019)

Granny Gremlin said:


> Nothing against the Beatles, but come on.


Besides, all you would hear are 1000's of screaming teeny boppers.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

laristotle said:


> Besides, all you would hear are 1000's of screaming teeny boppers.


I may have to revise my earlier response... that would be a gender ratio rather in my favour not to mention their excited state. Silly me, I was only thinking about the music earlier.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

You had to be there. Imagine finding an 8ft. x 18in. piece of styrofoam behind Maple Leaf Gardens. Imagine someone going to a local convenience store to buy a black felt tipped marker. Then write Rolling Stones on it. Imagine two guys carrying this sign into a crowd of near hysterical teenybopper girls. One guy goes flying in air. The other darts for his life (my brother). The largest piece of styrofoam left was no bigger than my fist. Yes, this really happened.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I was right at centre ice. I could still hear them (just enough) above the screaming. The second concert, not as much screaming, they were more audible - greens at centre ice, stage left.



laristotle said:


> Besides, all you would hear are 1000's of screaming teeny boppers.


----------

